# I cant download Office 2010 trial or buy from Microsoft



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

I've just installed Windows 8
I want to try or buy Office 2010 from the Microsoft website

The download link just doesnt work

Go to this link: http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/try/
Click on Try it Free button
Then click on the Try it Free or Buy button on the next page - the page doesnt exist

I've spent 30 min trying!
What am I doing wrong?

Thanks

OM


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I got a page asking for email address (to which they will send the product key). It's a http*s* page. Maybe you are having trouble with secure pages?

*EDIT*: I'm using Windows 7, in case that makes any difference.


----------



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks for looking terry
i cant figure it out
i'm still getting the problem
this is what i see:










i tried going to the page using chrome, firefox, IE, safari - from my laptop, i get the same thing

so i tried from my ipad last night
i had to do a little work to make sure it went to the pc download page
all seemed to be ok

i cant figure this one out


----------



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

i asked on microsoft forums
someone told me looooads of people where having the same problem
i managed to get through by using my ipad
i searched news just to check if a new release was due or something - hence why temporarily down
not the case
very very odd

@terry, can u actually register for a trial...? u dont have to download - but do u get to fill in ur details like name and email?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Remember that I was using Windows 7. Maybe Microsoft is deliberately making it tough or impossible for Windows 8 users. Have you tried to get the preview (Beta) of the new Office?


----------



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

i asked someone else in london to try and download - same problem
i think something somewhere is wrong - and maybe microsoft haven't woken up yet

the new office link u gave to - is that just 'web based' apps?
how do they compare with desktop versions?
how is it different from the next version of office coming next year?
i was put off trying - thinking it would be similar to the dismal google docs?
how long does the trial period last? and any idea of how much it costs thereafter?
let me know
thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I haven't read anything about it. Usually a "preview" (which seems to be what Microsoft now calls their beta tests) version is pretty close to the released product.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it isn't working in W8 for me either


----------



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

dvk01 said:


> it isn't working in W8 for me either


thanks derek
maybe i'm not going mad after all
i should send a bill to microsoft for wasting flippin 2+ hours of my time in total

i wanted to trial first to make sure all was ok for win 8
and then buy cheaper from a software reseller 

but if someone was trying to buy directly from microsoft - *it's not possible!!*


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

click on try for the home office 365

http://www.microsoft.com/office/preview/en/try-office-preview


----------

